# Burstner Elegance



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi there, thinking of buying a Silver Burstner Elegance 800i from Travel world, it's on a 11 plate anyone on here used to own this van, it was first register in Lincoln, be nice to talk to you before I go ahead. Pm me.
Thanks Eddie.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Bump


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,ve seen good and bad reports about them on here, I mean Travelworld and not the motorhome.

Paul.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Hmmmm, why don't Travelworld give any mileages for their MH's they have for sale?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If interested, a phone call works :wink: 

tony


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi all I have been to see the van, and love it & so does the other half, but if I could speak to the last owner that would seal the deal for me.
Thanks Eddie


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ask the dealer, the previous keeper details should be on the V5


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Camper UK also have one for sale. They give excellent customer care and are great to deal with. From my experience they give a better trade in as well

Worth a look

Stewart

http://search.camperuk.co.uk/detail-page.asp?id=468&model=Elegance i800


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Well are we going to find out if you bought it. You can't ask a question get advice and not give us an outcome!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Lovely looking vans but my question would be how do you go on with the ground clearance, they seem awfully low down especially at the back end overhang for say coming off or on a ferry ramp..

ray.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi guys, sorry for not letting you know, but been away in van now got some wifi, but no I ain't got the van, I had 2 days sorting money out and it was 2 days to long and the van has been sold, never mind saved me bags of money, so we gone off the boil now,never mind off to France for 10 days on Thursday we on the Chunnel at 18.10 might see some of you. There will be 3 of us traveling together can't wait, thanks anyway.
Eddie.


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

The Elegance at Camper UK was mine, I traded it in for something smaller as I'm now on my own, it's a lovely van no problems, low mileage lots of extras.
Lindjan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

time to change your details then, as it shows you still have I.

cabby


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you for the prompt , all done.
Jan


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

I too was interested in the I800 at camper UK. We was going to trade in our I821. Spoke to Dean but could not come up with a deal that suited us. 

Dill


----------



## andysaffi (Jun 14, 2014)

*Buying motorhome*

We are looking to buy our first motorhome to tour France and Spain for 6 weeks next summer we have been looking at the Hobby 750 2000

We have budget of around £19,000

Would be just for me and the wife

Can anyone recommend a van which will have pretty good mpg and reliable

Andy


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Buying motorhome*



andysaffi said:


> We are looking to buy our first motorhome to tour France and Spain for 6 weeks next summer we have been looking at the Hobby 750 2000
> 
> We have budget of around £19,000
> 
> ...


Personal suggestion: completely ignore mpg.

In the scheme of all the other costs associated with buying, owning, servicing, maintaining, running, repairing, and selling on, a motorhome, MPG really is an irrelevance in practice.

You'll only do say 5 thousand miles a year. The cost difference between (say) 25pmg and 30mpg over that distance, especially if a proportion of it is in mainland Europe where diesel is a lot cheaper, is very small.

Whatever you buy, just drive it slower. They are very big, very heavy, and massively un-aerodynamic. Speed is the BIG killer of mpg for these beasts.
Don't thrash about at 70mph getting 20pmg, slow to 55mph and get 30 mpg.

Good hunting!


----------

